# Jam up in Elora. Saturday July 30th. Riff Wrath's place.



## Guest

This is not part of the Riff Wrath Jams, but, we have permission to use the barn.
The hosts are easy going and enjoy listening to people play.
If things go well and we behave ourselves, this could possibly work into a monthly thing.
So .. anyone interested?


----------



## Hamstrung

In... What time should people be there?


----------



## Guest

I'll have to check, but, I figure after lunch sometime.
1:30 ish?
I also don't want to take advantage of their hospitality by it going too late.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I might be interested. A bit of a hike for a simple jam but if the stars (and the wife's schedule) align it's always a pleasure playing with you guys. Perhaps this is an opportunity for the semi-hollow rock fest you guys discussed a while back...now that I'm a member of the semi club.

Being that this would be less of an all day/night thing, if adcan is interested I'd be happy to pick him up.


----------



## Adcandour

My family is supposed to be up from the states and we're all heading to some beach here in Barrie. If it falls through, I'm in for sure. If it isn't the full party-thing, I'll likely be less nervous about playing.


----------



## greco

I am planning on attending. 

Thanks to those involved in organizing this...much appreciated.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Do you have a drummer lined up? I imagine in this scenario one would do.


----------



## Guest

Do you know someone that you'd like to invite?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well I do if there's a need, however, he might or might not be available (kids alternating weekends). I just figured if you NEEDED a drummer I might ask him about it. He's okay, not a superstar (an actual drummer though), but who among us is?


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> I just figured if you NEEDED a drummer I might ask him about it.


I contacted a drummer that I know.
He can't make it.
So .. by all means, invite your buddy.
Worst case scenario, I can sit on the kit.
Don't expect more than keeping a beat though. lol.


----------



## Hamstrung

I may be able to get Ben and Anthony (drums and bass) from my band. I'll ask 'em.


----------



## Guest

I can bring a bass as well.
I'll be auditioning this Sunday for a Guelph band on bass.
I could use the practice.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Cool. If you guys can arrange something for drums/bass locally then I won't bother. I'll wait before mentioning anything to him to see if it's necessary or not.


----------



## Roryfan

Definitely maybe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamstrung

Ben (Drummer) says he should be able to make it.
Anthony (bass) says it's a game time decision so, maybe.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Looks like I can make it, so there will be bass of some sort available, as well as guitar/vocals....


----------



## JBFairthorne

I seem to recall you mentioning in another thread something about wanting to learn/jam You May Be Right Lari. If (probably) I show up, I'm going to whip it out. Be prepared...


----------



## Hamstrung

JBFairthorne said:


> I seem to recall you mentioning in another thread something about wanting to learn/jam You May Be Right Lari. If (probably) I show up, I'm going to whip it out. Be prepared...


If Ben and Anthony show up we'll have you covered. It's in our band's set list.


----------



## greco

I have invited my brother. He is quite a good blues harp player.


----------



## JBFairthorne

greco said:


> I have invited my brother. He is quite a good blues harp player.


Very cool.


----------



## Roryfan

greco said:


> I have invited my brother. He is quite a good blues harp player.


Does he know "Blues in Eh"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

Roryfan said:


> Does he know "Blues in Eh"?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He only plays in C







and F







%h(*&^)@#


----------



## Roryfan

Dang it, I only know C & F! 

How about F flat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan

Are you guys still thinking 1:30?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

That's seems fine with Gerry and Annette.


----------



## Guest

Emailed Gerry and Annette.
We're still a go for next Saturday. 1:30ish.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Thanks for the reminder...gotta get the wife to make sure it's one of her days off that week.

In the process of giving her shit for forgetting and not booking the day off I WILL NOT inform her that I didn't realize it was this Saturday myself. Hopefully she can juggle to get the day off.


----------



## Adcandour

Just a quick note to let you know I'll be catching a lift with J-Bizzle.

No 1 watt jokes.

I'll be packing my 30 watt Moratto and a devastating misunderstanding of music theory.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Be sure not to wear your hat indoors. (It's not a 1w amp joke).


----------



## Guest

hats are ok in a barn.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Busted...


----------



## Roryfan

Any want to car pool? I live in Burlington near the QEW & will probably come up Hwy 6.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan

Shizita, I just got a sweet new hat today & was going to wear it in the barn but now youse guys'll think I'm bald.

P.S. Will I still be the butt of the 1W jokes if I leave the AC4 on the full 4W setting? Or do I need to break out the Bad Cat or Marshall to earn all y'all's respect?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan

Working on a plan to get up there. Will likely only be able to stay for a couple of hours but it will be fun to listen to you guys. I'll need some directions please and thanks.


----------



## Roryfan

I know the way, so if it makes it easier, we can meet up at Hwy 6 & 401 at 1:00

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> Working on a plan to get up there. Will likely only be able to stay for a couple of hours but it will be fun to listen to you guys. I'll need some directions please and thanks.


Dave, I can also meet you in Kitchener if you want. Not wishing to trump Roryfan's offer...just making an alternate if you aren't coming via the 401.


----------



## Guest

I also gave him directions.
He's coming from St. Jacobs.


----------



## davetcan

Thanks everyone but I'll have no trouble finding it. Part of the deal is to drop my wife and friends off in St. Jacobs for a couple of hours of shopping, we already had plans to spend the afternoon with them, this kills two birds with one stone


----------



## davetcan

Any idea of what will be played, song list? I can sing a little bi but not a lot of range, although I can usually carry a tune. If it's easy 3 chord wonder bluesy stuff I'll bring a guitar.


----------



## Guest

We tend to stand around for the first few minutes with the 'what do you know? I don't know .. what do you know?' look.
Various versions of 12 bar blues tend to follow.
I plan on bringing two guitars (for jam testing) and a bass if you want to use one of mine.


----------



## davetcan

Sounds good. Things like "Born In Chicago", "I'm Ready", and "You Don't Love Me" would probably work well, especially with a harp player in the mix.

I'll probably bring the Epi 335 I just picked up to see how it sounds, if I get brave enough to play


----------



## Guest

We're just a bunch of guys who think that we know how to play guitar. lol.
You'll fit right in.


----------



## Adcandour

davetcan said:


> Sounds good. Things like "Born In Chicago", "I'm Ready", and "You Don't Love Me" would probably work well, especially with a harp player in the mix.
> 
> I'll probably bring the Epi 335 I just picked up to see how it sounds, if I get brave enough to play


Here's a little list jb texted me :

Rocky Mountain Way, dear mr fantasy, can't you see, the weight, ziggy stardust, cocaine, sunshine of your love, suffragette city.


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> We're just a bunch of guys who think that we know how to play guitar. lol.
> You'll fit right in.


Oh I have few delusions, I don't even think I can play


----------



## Adcandour

davetcan said:


> Oh I have few delusions, I don't even think I can play


Just stand beside me, and you'll seem great.


----------



## Guest

Don't forget to wear a hat Dave.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Perhaps the person that posted the address wouldn't mind deleting the post, as a courtesy to our host? This IS a public forum after all.

Regarding song lists. Don't sweat it. Get up and play when you know it or can follow along (or lead it), sit down, relax, listen when you can't (or hide in the corner with me). It's a no rules affair...other than the ONE cardinal rule, have fun.


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> Perhaps the person that posted the address wouldn't mind deleting the post, as a courtesy to our host? This IS a public forum after all.


I agree.
It's why I always post 'PM for directions'.
@Roryfan


----------



## JBFairthorne

I'll be bringing my semi-hollow and one of my Strats as a backup, but not sure which...decisions, decisions.


----------



## Guest

I'm bringing recent acquisitions that haven't been jammed out yet.
One's for Dave (greco) to try (his request).


----------



## JBFairthorne

I wouldn't mind trying that Peavey head/cab if the owner is coming (I forget who) and doesn't mind lugging it. No worries if he can't be bothered though.


----------



## Guest

@Hamstrung.


----------



## davetcan

adcandour said:


> Just stand beside me, and you'll seem great.


LOL, I've heard you play, I'll just stand beside you and pretend it's me 



adcandour said:


> Here's a little list jb texted me :
> 
> Rocky Mountain Way, dear mr fantasy, can't you see, the weight, ziggy stardust, cocaine, sunshine of your love, suffragette city.


Used to cover Bowie years ago and I sang both of those. Same with Sunshine and Cocaine. We do "Can't You See" now but I don't sing it. Probably could if no one else jumps at it. Joe Walsh and Steve Winwood are never easy to sing 

Great list btw.


----------



## Roryfan

JBFairthorne said:


> Perhaps the person that posted the address wouldn't mind deleting the post, as a courtesy to our host? This IS a public forum after all.


Good call, my apologies to Gerry.

Just traded the Bad Cat with a forum member towards an HSS Anderson Strat, so I'll bring that on Saturday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamstrung

JBFairthorne said:


> I wouldn't mind trying that Peavey head/cab if the owner is coming (I forget who) and doesn't mind lugging it. No worries if he can't be bothered though.


I'd be willing to lug it if you have an interest in buying it.


----------



## Adcandour

Hmmm....sounds like I should be bringing cash. Anyone have a 70s Script MXR Distortion plus?


----------



## JBFairthorne

I have interest in trying it with the possibility of buying it, but not immediately. As I said, if it's a hassle, no big deal. The gear budget won't allow me to get anything for at least a month. I just figured, because you're a hike away, it's an opportunity to try it without making a dedicated trip. Besides, if you bring it and it's not my cup of tea, you might find a buyer there. Seriously though, I don't want to put you out or anything.

If I dig it, I would be happy to put a "down payment" on it if you don't mind holding it. Of course if you can move it quickly I won't be offended if it vanishes. Curious though, what speakers are in the cab?


----------



## Hamstrung

JBFairthorne said:


> I have interest in trying it with the possibility of buying it, but not immediately. As I said, if it's a hassle, no big deal. The gear budget won't allow me to get anything for at least a month. I just figured, because you're a hike away, it's an opportunity to try it without making a dedicated trip. Besides, if you bring it and it's not my cup of tea, you might find a buyer there. Seriously though, I don't want to put you out or anything.
> 
> If I dig it, I would be happy to put a "down payment" on it if you don't mind holding it. Of course if you can move it quickly I won't be offended if it vanishes. Curious though, what speakers are in the cab?


I'd planned on bringing another amp to play through but given the interest I may just bring this to use for the jam and let anyone who's interested have a go. As for holding the amp I've had a degree of interest in it but no firm offers as of yet but it's only been a couple days. 
I could use the cash sooner than later so I'm not inclined to hold it so soon after listing it. 
The speakers are Celestion G12L. I'm also not inclined to split head and cab as separate sales at this time, that said if I were to do that I'd prefer to sell the head and keep the cab. It's the lightest 2x12 I've ever lifted!


----------



## Guest

That's the cab that you brought once before, correct?
Lightweight for sure.
If JB has no interest, I may jump on it.
Do you have a footswitch for it?


----------



## Guest

I'll be heading out around 12:30ish.
Any last minute attendees have until then to PM me for directions.
Rock on! \m/


----------



## davetcan

Hoping to be there between 1:30 and 2 and can stick around until about 4. Looking forward to it. Is there a full PA set up, mics etc? Anything I need to bring in particular?


----------



## greco

Does anyone know Gerry and/or Annette's favourite brand(s) of beer?


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> Anything I need to bring in particular?


Nothing really. The barn's fully decked out.
Looking forward to seeing you again.



greco said:


> Does anyone know Gerry and/or Annette's favourite brand(s) of beer?


Wet and alcoholic IIRC.


----------



## Hamstrung

laristotle said:


> That's the cab that you brought once before, correct?
> Lightweight for sure.
> If JB has no interest, I may jump on it.
> Do you have a footswitch for it?


Though I'll be bringing a foot switch to use with the 50 it's not included as it belongs to the Classic 30 at home.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Shooting to get there a hair before 1:30. Being a lefty I gotta stake out my spot near the drummer...and I HATE setting up while people are playing. I feel so "in the way".


----------



## Guest

Bring a pointy guitar then and 'jab' us out of the way. lol.


----------



## davetcan

Kinda hoping that by the time i get there there will be so many guitars going i can leave mine in the car


----------



## JBFairthorne

Dude...NO WAY. When you get there...if we don't see a guitar in your hand, we're all going to stop playing until you do.


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> Kinda hoping that by the time i get there there will be *so many guitars* going i can leave mine in the car


It's why I'm bringing my bass as well.


----------



## davetcan

JBFairthorne said:


> Dude...NO WAY. When you get there...if we don't see a guitar in your hand, we're all going to stop playing until you do.


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> It's why I'm bringing my bass as well.


Anything more than 2, 3 in a pinch, is usually just a wash anyway, LOL. On the flip side if you make a mistake no one can be sure who it was


----------



## Guest

Anyone know how to play mandolin?
I don't, but, I can bring that too.


----------



## JBFairthorne

laristotle said:


> Anyone know how to play mandolin?
> I don't, but, I can bring that too.


Is it lefty? lol


----------



## Guest

Righty, but, since it's tuned GDAE, you can play it like a 'nashville tuned' guitar. lol.


----------



## greco

Anyone bringing an acoustic? I am. 

Should I bring two? 
...Dumb question..Why not!!


----------



## Guest

Gerry has two or three?
But, sure .. why not.


----------



## Roryfan

Will there be an extra cab to plug into? Most of my gear is in storage right now & I'm reluctant to bring a vintage cab to the barn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan

BTW how's the weather up that way? It's been a wet morning in Burly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

I can't recall.
I know there are combos.
Not sure about a cab.

The Weather Network calls for 20% chance of light rain up there.


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> Does anyone know Gerry and/or Annette's favourite brand(s) of beer?


If you're grabbing it as a 'thank you for the use of the barn' gift, I'll chip in.
Gents?
Go Canadian. That's a safe choice.



Roryfan said:


> Will there be an extra cab to plug into?


How many watts are you bringing?
I can bring my 110 25w Weber Classic


----------



## Roryfan

Bringing a '69 JMP that pushes 20W. I promise not to turn it up to 11 & give you a turn on that old Marshally goodness. 

Both of my 112s got buried in the crawl space while we prepared for the open house & I don't think the wee Supro that was left out for me to noodle on will be loud enough.

P.S. I'll chip in a few bucks too if you grab a case for Gerry & Annette.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

I'll bring it along.


----------



## Roryfan

Thanks, Lar. Unfortunately the Melody Maker also got buried, will bring it next time.

See youse guys around 2:00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Roryfan said:


> Unfortunately the Melody Maker also got buried, will bring it next time.


I almost forgot about that.
I'll have to refresh my trade bait list for you.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Go Canadian. That's a safe choice.


Thanks....I know nothing about beer.


----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> Thanks....I know nothing about beer.


 Oops, I missed all this but i left them a case of Sleemans in the barn.


----------



## Guest

Just got back from the jam.
Had a great time.
I spent most of time on bass.
Davetcan didn't tell us that he could sing.
Thanks for getting up there when we needed you.


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> Oops, I missed all this but i left them a case of Sleemans in the barn.


Thanks very much for doing that.

Great to see you again! Wish we had more time to talk.


----------



## Adcandour

I also had a good time, since i was much more relaxed. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Roryfan

Had a great time as well, thanks again to Gerry & Annette for being the ever gracious hosts.

Adcandour, congrats on the Monty, it's a gorgeous axe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour

Roryfan said:


> Had a great time as well, thanks again to Gerry & Annette for being the ever gracious hosts.
> 
> Adcandour, congrats on the Monty, it's a gorgeous axe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. And thanks for letting bang away on the jmp. Best amps on the planet, imo.


----------



## Roryfan

Anytime. And you should hear it through those old Silver Bells ...... thanks to faracaster for that rig.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne

Had a great time...as usual. Got to meet/play with a couple new (to me) people. Managed to get adcan out and he sounded great. 335 wasn't feeding back. Might have found a head cab to buy (if I can convince the wife next month). Got home at a sensible hour. It was a win all around. Thanks again Gerry and Annette.


----------



## davetcan

I had a great time and will def try to get back up there for more of these, if they continue. I didn't get to play much but Roryfan was kind enough to let me try out his new to him Anderson strat which was a beauty. I think Greco and I counted 6 guitars going at the same time so i was more than happy enough to listen, LOL. Some very good players there so no need for me and my 3 chords.


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> I had a great time and will def try to get back up there for more of these, *if they continue*.


Unless we do something in mid-August, the next one is the 8th annual Riff Wrath Jam (part 2) on Sept 10th.


----------



## Guest

Gerry and Annette like to say thank you for the beer (Dave and Dave).
also,
They found two coolers there.
Who forgot them?


----------



## Guest

Some pics from Annette.


----------



## davetcan

It's reassuring to see that Robert(?) and I are playing the same chord


----------



## Guest

a few more.


----------



## Guest

They also found a brown fold up chair.
They don't want to set up a lost n' found. lol.


----------



## Hamstrung

Despite the photographic evidence to the contrary I had a great time as well. Thanks again to Gerry and Annette!


----------



## Roryfan

davetcan said:


> I had a great time and will def try to get back up there for more of these, if they continue. I didn't get to play much but Roryfan was kind enough to let me try out his new to him Anderson strat which was a beauty. I think Greco and I counted 6 guitars going at the same time so i was more than happy enough to listen, LOL. Some very good players there so no need for me and my 3 chords.


1) It's a great guitar but I'm not bonding with it & was hoping that you might. 

2) Don't be so self-deprecating about your playing, Dave, I counted at least 4 chords coming from those fleet fingers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan

Roryfan said:


> 1) It's a great guitar but I'm not bonding with it & was hoping that you might.
> 
> 2) Don't be so self-deprecating about your playing, Dave, I counted at least 4 chords coming from those fleet fingers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dammit, there are 5 in Hey Joe 

I really liked the guitar actually, not sure I have anything you'd be lusting after though.


----------



## Guest

Roryfan said:


> It's a great guitar but I'm not bonding with it & was hoping that you might.


Huh .. Say Wha!?
For the little that I played it, I enjoyed it.
Email details to me when you reply regarding the other thing we discussed.


----------



## greco

Roryfan said:


> It's a great guitar


I don't get a chance to hold many Andersons, Suhrs, etc. 
It certainly impressed me very much. Especially the weight!
However, if you are not bonding with it................


----------



## GuitarT

Looks like it was a great time. Sorry I couldn't make it. So far I'm on deck for September 10th.


----------



## Adcandour

If there's a small August one, I'll try to make that one. Baby steps.


----------



## faracaster

I was watching this thread. Would love to make it out to one of these.....someday.
Looks like everyone had a great time. I've seen that Lemmy far away stare before....he was "into" it. 
Cheers


----------



## Roryfan

greco said:


> I don't get a chance to hold many Andersons, Suhrs, etc.
> It certainly impressed me very much. Especially the weight!
> However, if you are not bonding with it................


The weight & playability are exceptional, it stays in tune when you yank on the wiggle stick & my GF even loves the look of it. But...... I'm not crazy about the pickups & it's my fourth S-style guitar.

This being said, I had the same initial response to a Suhr that I got from Hugh. Dropped in some 54s & bingo! We shall see....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

